
NRA Complaint Takes Down 38,000 Websites - bjacobel
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nra-complaint-takes-down-38000-websites
======
mindcrime
Maybe I'm biased, as I am an NRA member. But I think that side is much closer
to outright fraud than it is parody, and probably _should_ be taken down. I
support good parody as much as anybody, but that site kinda dead-panned the
delivery, if you know what I mean. It looks too serious and isn't necessarily
immediately recognizable as parody and is harmful to the NRA's trademarks.

~~~
jrock08
I think the video and website are pretty obviously parody. But, if you are
having a hard time discerning it as parody, don't you think that's the NRA's
fault?

~~~
mindcrime
I don't know. It's obviously a fuzzy line, and like I said, I am probably a
little biased. OTOH, while I am an NRA member, they aren't my favorite gun-
rights organization anyway. I prefer Gun Owners of America. _shrug_

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
Why the article ends with "censored by NRA"? NRA has all the rights to send a
complaint because everybody does. And that's all they've done.

~~~
bjacobel
They do have the right to attempt to enforce their own trademarks. 37,999 of
the sites taken down didn't infringe on the NRA's trademark, though, only one
(allegedly) did. That's an overbroad exercise of trademark claim, a chilling
effect, and arguably censorship.

~~~
mindcrime
It seems clear though, that those other sites being taken down was more of a
misunderstanding / technical glitch, than any malicious activity by the NRA.
And from the sounds of it, the other sites were restored relatively quickly.

------
NoGravitas
The Share the Safety site us back up now.

